# 1 Over night camping suggestion please - wild or camp site



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi
We are picking up our new Motorhome on Thursday - way hey  
Driving up from Birmingham towards Heysham. Want to go to Ikea, maybe Cheshire Oaks and a Richer Sounds on the way.
Boat back to the Isle of Man on Friday afternoon.
Any suggestions for an overnight stay please somewhere between Warrington and Preston area? Don't want too long a drive in the morning incase the traffic is bad. 
As you may guess, this is our 1st time camping that is not at Santa Pod or somewhere designated ie Dubfreeze etc.
All suggestions welcome please.

ps we are used to wild camping back home on the IOM, but i realise it is not as easy or safe on the mainland, that's why we are asking for advice.

Cheers
Nicki


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't help you directly, but a search in your preferred area on this site might help:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/

There are a good number of sites just north of Preston at/near Garstang if this helps.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nikki, you should be ok staying in IKEA area in a carpark, but you would probably have a quiter night on the dock.

I'm looking for overnight close to Dover early next month, it's easier on the Calais side, but I need the Dover side, if anyone can help.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi you can park on at grand parade dover 
or canterbury park and ride

joe


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try The Roodee carpark in Chester well known site.
Or look on here
www.wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

Theres a truck stop overnight park, at Jnct 21a ( I think ??) of the M6, signed Lymm , can motorhomes use those ?

If you can, its opposite the junction of the M6 exit to Cheshire Oaks.

Have fun & enjoy .


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

"hi you can park on at grand parade dover "

Do you mean *Marine* parade ?
Gary


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Bit of a detour for them though :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi we live at heysham, and quite a few motor homes seem to park over night on the prom at morecambe ? but its a bit windy at the moment but you dont want to know that do you ? as it means the sailing will be a bit rough??. there is also a small camp site that dosnt charge much off main road down westgate. if you want to stay at cheshire oaks then drive from there the cc site is across from cheshire oaks and is very good , if you can get in ??. its always busy. best of luck with your new motor home.


tomnjune


----------



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.
Got a fair few choices now.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

If I was you I would drive up tp Morecambe and stay on the £10/night campsite on Westgate its 10mins from Heysham Harbour. Turn left at the third rounderbout (Shrimp pub) on Morecambe Road (thats the one after Mcdonalds) through the traffic light on the left after Lidl Store. The M6 North of Preston has road works and the traffic through Lancaster is also horrendous during the day. If you want a telephone number PM me I live not far away.
Colin


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi colin thats the site i was meaning, but could not think of the name of it ? even though we only live up the road , we live on the cliffs at heysham and watch the sea out of our window hence the comment about the weather ,to iom all the best . tom njune  :? :wink:


----------



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Colin you have pm 

 

Tom n June - don't we know about bad weather, had to book a cabin on the last crossing a couple of weeks ago when we came over for the test drive. Yuck - gales and a boat, no thanks!! lol
It didn't sail the other day, now this is the cargo / passenger vessel - MUST have been bad in the Irish Sea that day, that boat nearly always sails!! :lol:


----------

